# Kate Bosworth - used to have muscle



## ricky_rocket (Sep 27, 2006)

2002 - Kate Bosworth was in a surfing movie called Blue Crush (first 2 photos in bikini below). She had some muscle and looked great. 

2006 - After Superman Returns movie this summer she is much much thinner (pictures in white dress and black dress below).

*Which look do you prefer for her A) some muscle or B) skin and bones ?*


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2006)

ricky_rocket said:


> 2002 - Kate Bosworth was in a surfing movie called Blue Crush (first 2 photos in bikini below). She had some muscle and looked great.
> 
> 2006 - After Superman Returns movie this summer she is much much thinner (pictures in white dress and black dress below).
> 
> *Which look do you prefer for her A) some muscle or B) skin and bones ?*


*B)* I like the I have been dead for 6 months look


----------



## Mista (Sep 27, 2006)

I think she looks the best in the bottom left pic


----------



## MACCA (Sep 28, 2006)

First pics she looks nice, i like to see some meat on the bones myself.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2006)

She looks gross in B.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2006)

I would like to have sex with her
But, I'm afraid she would break -


----------



## SYN (Sep 28, 2006)

It's called anorexia...look it up.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2006)

haha Tesla i love your sig .


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

Well that is going on with every movie star now a days. Pretty gross.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 28, 2006)

_It is really rare for me to say this but she looks better thin. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> haha Tesla i love your sig .


_Oh.. 

This is going to change the way I speak to you Mrs.Wing    _


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2006)

lol.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> haha Tesla i love your sig .



lawl, SYN is your daughter??


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, she looks great in that first picture.  She looks kind of sickly now.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 28, 2006)

I think her co-star in Blue Crush, Michelle Rodriguez, has a much better body.


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> I think her co-star in Blue Crush, Michelle Rodriguez, has a much better body.


*Hotness!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, SYN is your daughter??


yes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> lol.



That language isn't very ladylike -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> [/color][/size]*Hotness!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2006)

*Orlando Bloom respects Kate Bosworth*


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 28, 2006)

It takes a long time to load but it's worth it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNuQx3UHrxQ


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> It takes a long time to load but it's worth it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNuQx3UHrxQ


*Girlfight*



Great movie


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *Girlfight*
> 
> 
> 
> Great movie



Yeah, I thought you would like that. 
So much better than Million Dollar Baby


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 29, 2006)

Her body looked perfect in A.  Ruined it in B.


----------

